# Train to Ballsbridge



## Summer (30 Apr 2007)

The company I work for is due to relocate with no parking for staff. It will be necessary to get from Rathoath to Ballsbridge. There are train stations in Coolmine and Leixlip. Does anyone know what the parking situation is like at either of these stations? How long does it take by train to Pearse Street and is it convenient to the Dart from there?
Thanks
Summer


----------



## Murt10 (30 Apr 2007)

I think Coolmine car park fills up around or before 8.00 am. You get the train from there into Connolly/Tara/Pearse and change onto the Dart which will leave you in Ballsbridge. Some trains .

Here's the homepage with the timetable. Some trains go straight through

[broken link removed]



Murt


----------



## Summer (1 May 2007)

Murt,
Where is the carpark in Coolmine? I have only seen cars parked on the road outside the station. The Irish Rail link would not work for me, could you paste it in again. Do you use the train?
Thanks
Summer


----------



## Purple (1 May 2007)

The car park at Coolmine is just over the level crossing on the Carpenterstown side. It doesn't look like Iarnrod Eireann give car parking information on their site. Good lads, so progressive.


----------



## dk99 (1 May 2007)

New car park at leixlip louise bridge. lots of parking spaces even at 8am. €2 per day or €5 per week. The 8.07 train goes direct to Lansdowne rd. Arrives at 9am.

Th etrain at around 7:40 means you have to swap and get a dart at pearce station.


----------



## Lipstick69 (1 May 2007)

The carpark in Coolmine is full long before 8 am. It would be possible to park outside private houses and walk to the station


----------



## Summer (1 May 2007)

Is there a carpark at Clonsilla train station? If not is there parking in any of the nearby housing estates.


----------



## Ceist Beag (2 May 2007)

Summer there is no car park at Clonsilla. Just wondering tho, why are you looking at this route to Ballsbridge from Ratoath? Would it not be quicker to park in at the Luas Park and Ride and then get the Luas in to towan and a Dart/Bus from town to Ballsbridge? That drive from Ratoath to Dublin 15 would be time consuming I would imagine in the mornings - of course with the roadworks currently on the N7 I guess this may be just as bad!!


----------



## aircobra19 (2 May 2007)

Luas? Which Luas Park and Ride are you talking about? Nearest Luas would be at the bottom of the phoenix park. Lots of people park there and get a bus/luas into town from Heuston. You could also get the number 10 bus from the NCR at Park. Or even Cycle from the Park. 

Coolmine station looks full when I pass it about 7am. Maybe theres a few spaces I've never looked to closely. Train is usually full though so standing room only at peak times. 

BTW Going to Ballsbridge you'd get off at Lansdowne station.


----------



## Ceist Beag (2 May 2007)

Doh, sorry was getting mixed up with Rathcoole!!


----------



## Lipstick69 (3 May 2007)

Whilst there is no parking at Clonsilla, many seem to park on the roads around (Mount Symon etc.). Also parking on Roselawn Road for Castleknock is an option

Personally, Blanchardstown to O'Connell St being my commute, I drive to either the North Circular or Cabra Road and park there, and get the 10/121/122/120/38 into town. I live very near the 38 bus stop and even with the bus lanes, I tend to get to Phibsboro quicker than the 38 I see leaving at 7.55am. You could do this, taking the 10 to Ballsbridge.


----------



## Lipstick69 (3 May 2007)

Oh, and by the way the commute Coolmine to Tara is I think 23 minutes. Everyone of them sardine like. Some of the trains keep going onwards so you wouldn't have to change.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 May 2007)

As an alternative you could go from Coolmine to Docklands-these trains have much more room on them at the moment.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 May 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> As an alternative you could go from Coolmine to Docklands-these trains have much more room on them at the moment.



Not much good if you want to get to Ballsbridge.


----------



## Summer (4 May 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The quickest option at the moment is to drive to Confey in Leixlip (the girl in the station has assured me there is parking available at 8) and get the 8.08 to Lansdowne. The drive and train journey will take about an hour and a half. Does anyone know of any private coaches making this journey. There is a coach service called the Circle Line serving Maynooth, Celbridge, Lucan etc to Ballsbridge. Are there any others?


----------



## aircobra19 (4 May 2007)

The Bus Eireann show a from Rathoath to Busaras takes about an hour.[SIZE=-1] You could hop on a dart in connelly from there. 

[/SIZE] 07:00 ~ 08:05  
07:15 ~ 08:20  
07:45 ~ 08:50  
08:20 ~ 09:25  
09:00 ~ 09:45


----------



## CCOVICH (4 May 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Not much good if you want to get to Ballsbridge.


 
??

It's that not much of a walk to Connolly-10 minutes. It well be a far more comfortable option than getting on the Maynooth train in Clonsilla/Coolmine.


----------



## aircobra19 (4 May 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> ??
> 
> It's that not much of a walk to Connolly-10 minutes. It well be a far more comfortable option than getting on the Maynooth train in Clonsilla/Coolmine.



Apologies.

Never occured to me to do that. Good trick to avoid the crush alright. Might do that myself in future. I've avoided the trains recently due to the crush.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 May 2007)

According to what I've read on Platform 11 (and what I see in the mornings), many commuters are forsaking a seat to Docklands in favour of standing until Connolly.  I've never actually been to Docklands myself, but from what I have heard (not from IE), it's actually not that far (and there are buses serving the station).  Plus, because it doesn't stop at Drumcondra, it doesn't take as long to get to Docklands as it does to get to Connolly (the difference isn't huge though).

It is something I would consider if I were getting on anywhere from Clonsilla inwards.


----------



## aircobra19 (4 May 2007)

I got the docklands train one day in error. Very few got on and everyone else waiting for the next train. Which is what made me realise I was on the wrong train. I got off at ashtown and waited at least 15mins for the next train, which I had to force my way on, like a tokyo express. It occurs to me that 15mins might be better spend walking from docklands to connolly. Worth a go next week anyway. Prefer to be walking than standing in a packed train. 

The DART is usually standing only until you get to Pearse, and it clears out there. Its never as packed as the Clonislla trains though.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 May 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> I got the docklands train one day in error.


 

Not surprising considering that the displays don't work at most of the stations on that line-a situation that will persist until 2009 I believe.


----------



## aircobra19 (4 May 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Not surprising considering that the displays don't work at most of the stations on that line-a situation that will persist until 2009 I believe.



I should have been able to work it out from the timetable except the one at the ticket machine. (coolmine) was obsured by grafitti over it, and there isn't one I could see on the dublin bound platform. No sign on train. In fairness, there were radio announcements on the train, But I only took off my earphones once I noticed people NOT getting on the train. If I'd realised it after Ashtown, I would probably have been a bit miffed. My own fault though.


----------



## Summer (4 May 2007)

Is the 8.07 train from Confey Leixlip standing room only as well or have most of the commuters got off for Intel at Louisia Bridge? Are there any car pooling websites?


----------



## CCOVICH (4 May 2007)

You would be lucky to get a seat at Confey at that time.


----------

